# Klipsch RB-15 Build quality thread



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi All,

I have had this pair of Klipsch RB-15 bookshelf speakers for several years now and have been fairly happy with them. I've seen posts knocking the build quality of consumer grade Klipsch speakers here and there so, on a whim, I decided to open mine up and see how they fared.

These are discontinued but appear virtually identical to the RB-51 that is still in production.

The Klipsch RB-15 bookshelf speaker. Specs from manufacturer...
Specifications
FREQUENCY RESPONSE 70Hz-20kHz (+-)3dB
POWER HANDLING 75 w max continuous (300 w peak)
SENSITIVITY 93dB @ 2.83 volts/1 meter
NOMINAL IMPEDANCE 8 ohms compatible
CROSSOVER FREQUENCY 2840Hz
TWEETER K-131-AN 1" (2.54cm) Titanium dome compression driver
HIGH FREQUENCY HORN 5" square 90°x60° Tractrix® Horn
WOOFER One K-1130-AB 5.25" (13.34cm) Cerametallic® cone / cast polymer frame
ENCLOSURE MATERIAL MDF
ENCLOSURE TYPE Bass reflex via rear-firing port
INPUT CONNECTIONS Two sets of binding post speaker terminals (connected via brass strap jumpers)
DIMENSIONS 11.2" (28.5cm) x 6.5" (16.5cm) x 7.75" (19.7cm)
MOUNTING Back panel Keyhole and Threaded Insert
WEIGHT 9 lbs. (4.1kg)
FINISHES Black Ash, Light Cherry wood-grain vinyl
BUILT FROM 2003
BUILT UNTIL 2006

Here are mine in black ash...









Grill removed. Here you can see the horn tweeter. Also note that the woofer appears to be recessed a bit in its own sort of horn.









Molded plastic horn removed. Front baffle and all walls appear to be 5/8" MDF. There is also a gasket between baffle and plastic horn molding.









Here you can see the horn by itself with the 1" titanium dome compression driver still installed. From the front, back, and side.

























The interior with drivers removed. Visible are the single interior brace between side panels and the foam covering 3 interior walls.

















Here are two views of the 5.25" woofer. It is not magnetically shielded. Double magnet is fairly heavy. Injection molded frame. Seems like decent quality but I don't really know enough about driver construction to comment much here.

















View of the rear of the enclosure. Oval shaped port. Nice binding posts. Also, a wall mount option. Mine sit on stands.









Another view of the terminal cup









Here is the crossover network. There are a total of six components.

Tweeter:
Le = 1.1mH - iron core
Cap = 12.0 J

Woofer:
Le = 0.125mH - air core
C1 = 14.0J
C2= 1.25 J
R1=10W3RJ - I gotta look this up yet










I could draw the schematic if I had an easy circuit diagram program to use. Anyone know what I should be using?

Another view of the xover









Overall, I'd say the build quality is pretty good for the $350 I paid retail. I'd love to hear other's comments. They definitely seem to be good value for the money to me. Maybe not DIY value but I don't seem like I got ripped off anywhere.


----------

